# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Αυτοματισμοί >  >  Ελεγχος κινητηρα με pwm

## gazp

Καλησπερα σε ολους! Καινουριος στο forum και εχω μια απορια....

Εχω να κατασκευασω ως εβδομαδιαια εργασια για τη σχολη το παρακατω κυκλωμα:

σάρωση0001.jpg

το συνδεσα αλλα δεν γινεται ελεγχος στροφων οταν γυριζω το ποτενσιομετρο....για την ακριβεια το μοτερακι των 12V γυριζε συνεχεια σε full στροφες (δεν βρηκα που-θε-να κινητηρακι 9V). Δοκιμασα διαφορα αλλα χωρις επιτυχια. Το παω στον καθηγητη ο οποιος ειπε να βαλουμε κινητηρακι 3 η 5V (θα καει λεει το κινητηρακι αλλα δεν πειραζει, θα δουμε το κυκλωμα :Rolleyes:  ). Αλλαζω λοιπον και βαζω ενα 5V και βλεπω οτι....δε γυρναει ΚΑΝ. 

Εχω τεσταρει ολο το κυκλωμα σημειο προς σημειο με πολυμετρο, εχω αλλαξει ολοκληρωμενο μηπως το εκαψα και εξακολουθει το 12V να δουλευει σε full στροφες και το 5V να μην δουλευει καν. Μετραω την ταση στα ακρα του motor με πολυμετρο παιζοντας παραλληλα με το ποτενσιομετρο και βλεπω μια πολυ μικρη αυξομειωση της τασης (+-0.2V). Οποτε περιμενω τα φωτα σας.

υ.γ. το μονο στο οποιο ειχα σκαλωσει ηταν η συνδεση του ποτενσιομετρου. Συνδεσα το αριστερο ποδαρακι (GND) στην "εξοδο" του πυκνωτη και τα αλλα δυο στις διοδους και επειδη δεν γινοταν ελεγχος στροφων δοκιμασα ολες τις πιθανες συνδεσεις αλλα χωρις επιτυχια...

----------


## agis68

Για δες το ποτσενσίομετρο και βάλε 100Κ πιστεύω τα 5Κ είναι μικρό.....δες και αυτό το δοκιμαζμενο

----------


## FILMAN

Φίλε μου όταν φτιάχνουμε ένα ήδη λάθος κύκλωμα με λάθος τρόπο δεν κάνουμε στην τύχη αλλαγές μήπως και δουλέψει.

*Λάθος κύκλωμα:* Δεν έχει περιορισμό ρεύματος στη βάση του τρανζίστορ (κραυγαλέο λάθος), δεν υπάρχουν πουθενά αποζεύξεις, το Q1 και η D1 ενδεχομένως είναι πολύ μικρά για τα μοτέρ που θα δοκιμάσει κανείς.

*Λάθη δικά σου*: Το μοτέρ των 12V γύριζε συνέχεια σε φουλ στροφές ενώ αυτό των 5V δεν γύριζε καθόλου; Τότε αυτό των 5V είναι είτε χαλασμένο είτε έχει ενσωματωμένο κύκλωμα ελέγχου στροφών και το σύνδεσες με ανάποδη πολικότητα, είτε είναι μοτέρ που δεν δουλεύει απευθείας με DC (π.χ. βηματικός). Το μοτέρ των 12V που γυρίζει συνεχώς στο φουλ σημαίνει βραχυκυκλωμένο Q1 ή άλλο λάθος στη συναρμολόγηση του κυκλώματος...

*Ποιο αριστερό ποδαράκι του ποτενσιόμετρου εννοείς GND γιατί τα ποτενσιόμετρα GND δεν έχουν, ούτε οι πυκνωτές έχουν είσοδο και έξοδο. Το πώς ενώνεται το ποτενσιόμετρο φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα στο σχήμα (βασικά το δρομέα μόνο να βάλεις σωστά θα δουλέψει)...*

----------

agis68 (26-05-16), 

manolena (27-05-16)

----------


## Spark

καλως ηρθες παναγιωτη.
το κυκλωμα που δειχνει ο αγις στο ποστ #2 ειναι διχως βαθμιδα εξόδου,
το κυκλωμα που θελεις να κατασκευάσεις ειναι αυτο, το μοσφετ βαζουμε επανω σε ψυκτρα, στη θεση της λεντ επανω απο το μοσφετ βαζεις το DC μοτερ, 
πυκνωτες 103=10nF 104=100nF , αντε και καλη τυχη.

----------

agis68 (26-05-16)

----------


## gazp

Tωρα φταιω εγω να του το φερω στο κεφαλι? Επιμενει οτι οπως εχει δωσει το κυκλωμα δουλευει, ασχετα αν δεν δουλεψε σε κανεναν μας (ολοι εχουμε το θεμα με τον ελεγχο στροφων). Και το θελει και για σημερα!

Δεν αλλαζω τιποτε, θα του το παω οπως ειναι, αυτο ζητησε αυτο εκανα. Αν επιμεινει θα φτιαξω το κυκλωμα που μου εδωσες spark και θα του το δωσω λεγοντας του οτι ειναι για τα πανηγυρια το κυκλωμα του.

@Filman το ειδα οτι το 5V μοτερακι ειχε πολικοτητα και το συνδεσα οπως επρεπε. Ενα απλο φουρφουρι ηταν. Mπορει καποιος να μου πει πως θα συνδεθει το potentiometer? Ευχαριστω :Smile:

----------


## FILMAN

> καλως ηρθες παναγιωτη.
> το κυκλωμα που δειχνει ο αγις στο ποστ #2 ειναι διχως βαθμιδα εξόδου,
> το κυκλωμα που θελεις να κατασκευάσεις ειναι αυτο, το μοσφετ βαζουμε επανω σε ψυκτρα, αντε και καλη τυχη.



Εγώ λέω ότι μόλις κάποιος τροφοδοτήσει αυτό το κύκλωμα το LED θα εκραγεί. Κάνω λάθος;

----------


## FILMAN

> Tωρα φταιω εγω να του το φερω στο κεφαλι? Επιμενει οτι οπως εχει δωσει το κυκλωμα δουλευει, ασχετα αν δεν δουλεψε σε κανεναν μας (ολοι εχουμε το θεμα με τον ελεγχο στροφων). Και το θελει και για σημερα!
> 
> Δεν αλλαζω τιποτε, θα του το παω οπως ειναι, αυτο ζητησε αυτο εκανα. Αν επιμεινει θα φτιαξω το κυκλωμα που μου εδωσες agis68 και θα του το δωσω λεγοντας του οτι ειναι για τα πανηγυρια το κυκλωμα.



Ναι, το κύκλωμα είναι για τα πανηγύρια, αλλά τη στάση σου δεν την καταλαβαίνω. Αντί να φτιάξεις ένα σωστό κύκλωμα (δικό σου) που να δουλεύει και να του το κοπανήσεις στο κεφάλι, θα του κοπανήσεις στο κεφάλι το λάθος κύκλωμα που σου έδωσε και στο οποίο έχεις κάνει επιπρόσθετα λάθη εσύ; Έτσι θα μάθεις ηλεκτρονικά, και έτσι θα τον ντροπιάσεις;

----------


## Spark

> Εγώ λέω ότι μόλις κάποιος τροφοδοτήσει αυτό το κύκλωμα το LED θα εκραγεί. Κάνω λάθος;



εγραψα στη θεση της λεντ επανω απο το μοσφετ βαζει DC μοτερ, κανω λάθος;

----------


## FILMAN

Στο σχηματικό φαίνεται ένα LED. Ακόμα και αν αντικατασταθεί με μοτέρ, πάλι πρέπει να προστεθεί δίοδος παράλληλα. Επίσης θέλει και πυκνωτές απόζευξης. Για χαμηλές συχνότητες η αντίσταση 330Ω μπορεί να παραληφθεί.

----------


## gazp

Filman Οχι, δεν εχω καμμια προθεση ουτε να τον ντροπιασω ουτε να του την πω....Και φυσικα θελω να μαθω ηλεκτρονικα. Οταν ομως φευγω απ το πρωι και γυρναω σπιτι το βραδυ λογω απειρων τρεχαματων και προβληματων, περιμενω τουλαχιστον να μου δωσει σωστο κυκλωμα και οχι να σκεφτομαι *σε αυτη τη φαση* δικο μου κυκλωμα γιατι οπως ειπα δεν εχω ουτε χρονο ουτε μυαλο να ασχοληθω...You got me all wrong  :Smile:

----------


## Panoss

Φτιάξε δύο κυκλώματα:
1. αυτό που σου 'δωσε ο καθηγητής (για να του αποδείξεις ότι δεν δουλεύει. Αν δεν το φτιάξεις θα σου λέει 'το δικό μου δουλεύει αλλά εσύ δεν το έφτιαξες').
2. ένα που να δουλεύει.

Απίστευτο να υπάρχουν τόσο άσχετοι καθηγητές!

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν ξέρω πόσο καιρό ασχολείσαι με το άθλημα αλλά αυτός είναι ο στόχος, *να φτάσεις στο σημείο να σχεδιάζεις τα δικά σου σωστά κυκλώματα* και όχι απλά συνέχεια να συναρμολογείς τα μονίμως λανθασμένα κυκλώματα που κόβουν βόλτες στο Internet απλά για να διαπιστώσεις ότι δεν δουλεύουν.

Ξέρεις να διορθώσεις το αρχικό κύκλωμα; Αυτό που πρέπει να κάνεις είναι να προσθέσεις δυο πυκνωτές, μια αντίσταση, και αν το μοτέρ των 12V που έχεις τραβάει πάνω από 200mA να αναβαθμίσεις τη D1 και ενδεχομένως το Q1.

----------


## gazp

Ναι βρε filman, μαζι σου....Αυτο ειναι μαθημα προτελευταιου εξαμηνου και πρωτη φορα μας ζητανε να φτιαξουμε κατι. Και σου ειπα γιατι δεν μπορω σε ΑΥΤΗΝ την φαση να ασχοληθω να φτιαξω δικο μου που να δουλευει....Θα το προσπαθησω να το διορθωσω οπως προτεινες.

Σας ευχαριστω ολους για τις απαντησεις  :Smile:

----------


## FILMAN

Συγγνώμη, αλλά αν αυτό είναι το επίπεδο του προτελευταίου εξαμήνου, θα βγείτε από τη σχολή περιμένοντας κάποιον να σας προσλάβει ως ηλεκτρονικούς για να κάνετε, ΤΙ; Να ενώνετε ένα LED σε μια μπαταρία με μια αντίσταση, έτσι για να ανάβει;

----------


## gazp

Δεν ειμαστε ηλεκτρονικοι αλλα αυτοματιστες....Και θα συμφωνησω με την ερωτηση σου.

----------


## Bobiras

φιλλε παναγιωτη καλησπερα και απο εμενα οριστε ενα σχεδιο ''ακομα'' για pwm και εξηγει και ολας.
http://pcbheaven.com/circuitpages/PW...r_using_a_555/
το ειχα φτιαξει και εγω μια μια διαφορα αλαξα την συχνοτητα σε μικροτερη.
IMG_1417.jpgPwm 2n3055.png

----------


## FILMAN

Άλλο ηλίθιο κύκλωμα. Φυσικά ούτε εδώ χρειάζονται πυκνωτές απόζευξης, το να βραχυκυκλώνει όμως το MOSFET έναν ηλεκτρολυτικό 470μF είναι απαραίτητο, ενώ η δίοδος παράλληλα στο μοτέρ είναι με διακεκομμένες γραμμές γιατί προφανώς είναι προαιρετική.

----------

manolena (27-05-16)

----------


## Bobiras

> Άλλο ηλίθιο κύκλωμα. Φυσικά ούτε εδώ χρειάζονται πυκνωτές απόζευξης, το να βραχυκυκλώνει όμως το MOSFET έναν ηλεκτρολυτικό 470μF είναι απαραίτητο, ενώ η δίοδος παράλληλα στο μοτέρ είναι με διακεκομμένες γραμμές γιατί προφανώς είναι προαιρετική.



πηγαινε για κανενα τετρις αγορι μου εισαι ασχετος και επιθετικος για το φορουμ ενας admin να του κανει ban που συνεχεια μιλαει ασχημα δεν υπαρχει? 
και δευτερον αν βλεπεις πυκνωτη εσυ στην πλακετα εχεις προβλημα γκαβομαρας ... ΒΛΕΠΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΜΙΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΟΜΟΡΦΑ!!!!

----------


## Panoss

pwmfancontrollerwith555_1241855842.jpg

Δεν ξερω για την πλακέτα, στο σχέδιο πάντως έχει πυκνωτή.

----------


## Bobiras

> pwmfancontrollerwith555_1241855842.jpg
> 
> Δεν ξερω για την πλακέτα, στο σχέδιο πάντως έχει πυκνωτή.



συτο δεν μου λεει κατι..... βρηκα ενα σχεδιο το αλαξα λιγο και το εφτιαξα ετσι το βρηκα ετσι το ανεβασα για αυτο ανεβασα και φοτο απο την κατασκευη που φαινετε τη υπαρχει και τη οχι, και αν δεν ξερει καποιος ζηταει βοηθεια και με ομορφο τροπο οχι σαν τον fillman του λες γτ δεν πρεπει να υπαρχει ο πυκωτης. ηθελα να το γραψω πιο πανω μαζι με το οτι αλλαξα την συχνοτητα αλλα λογο κεκτημενη ταχυτητα το ξεχασα.

----------


## FILMAN

> πηγαινε για κανενα τετρις αγορι μου εισαι ασχετος και επιθετικος για το φορουμ ενας admin να του κανει ban που συνεχεια μιλαει ασχημα δεν υπαρχει? 
> και δευτερον αν βλεπεις πυκνωτη εσυ στην πλακετα εχεις προβλημα γκαβομαρας ... ΒΛΕΠΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΜΙΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΟΜΟΡΦΑ!!!!



Μα έλεγα κι εγώ, ποιος ηλίθιος μπορεί να "σχεδιάζει" αυτές τις βλακείες! Να που δεν μπόρεσες να κρυφτείς λοιπόν! Το tetris το έκοψα από ανήλικος ακόμα, μετά το γύρισα στη σχεδίαση κυκλωμάτων! Εσύ βέβαια καλύτερα να επιδοθείς στην ακριβώς αντίθετη αλλαγή, και λόγω νοητικής υστέρησης, αλλά και μια και είσαι *μπόμπιρας* ακόμα!

Ναι με τα μάτια έχω ένα πρόβλημα... Δεν βλέπω ούτε τη μύτη μου σε αντίθεση με σένα τον ανοιχτομάτη! Διότι αυτό που έχω κυκλώσει με κόκκινο εδώ:
pwmfancontrollerwith555_1241855842.jpg
όχι, *δεν είναι ένας άχρηστος πυκνωτής 470μF που τον βραχυκυκλώνει το MOSFET όταν γίνεται αγώγιμο!*

Α, και κάτι άλλο, ξέχασες να βάλεις μια αντίσταση σε σειρά με το πιν 3 του 555 για την περίπτωση που το ποτενσιόμετρο φτάσει στα άκρα, αλλά δεν πειράζει, άλλωστε τώρα θα αλλάξεις είπαμε ασχολία.

Φιλάκια. Αν χρειαστείς βοήθεια για να έρθεις σε επαφή με κάποιον διαχειριστή για τα δέοντα, πες μου να σε βοηθήσω.

----------

FH16 (02-06-16), 

manolena (27-05-16)

----------


## Bobiras

> Το tetris το έκοψα από ανήλικος ακόμα, μετά το γύρισα στη *σχεδίαση κυκλωμάτων*!



σε τη το γυρισες??  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  ελα αλεκο.......εχεις καταφερει να βγαλεις σχεδιο και κατασκευη λαθος ενω ειναι σωστη (σε αλλο ποστ οχι εδω απλα το γραφω γτ εισαι αε-τοστ) και δεν ειναι η πρωτη που κανει πικροχολα σχολεια οχι γτ να πεις μια κατασκευη λαθος αλλα για να δειξης οτι ξερεις μονο εσυ και κανενας αλλος αυτος ειναι ο ορισμος του κομπλεξικου και αλλον που δεν μπωρο να αναφερω εδω αλλα παρατηρισα οτι τη μιλαω με εσενα τη με τον ανιψακι μου που ειναι 10 χρονων το ιδιο μυαλο εχετε αρα οτι και να πεις ''ναι εχεις δικιο'' δεν θα σου πω οχι. φιλλικα παντα  :Wink:

----------


## FILMAN

> εχεις καταφερει να βγαλεις σχεδιο και κατασκευη λαθος ενω ειναι σωστη (σε αλλο ποστ οχι εδω απλα το γραφω γτ εισαι αε-τοστ)



Πού είναι το λινκ; Ξέχασες να το βάλεις, ή δεν ξέρεις πώς γίνεται; Και γιατί "όχι εδώ αλλά σε άλλο ποστ"; Δηλαδή αυτήν εδώ την έβγαλα λάθος ενώ είναι, *τί;*




> και δεν ειναι η πρωτη που κανει πικροχολα σχολεια οχι γτ να πεις μια κατασκευη λαθος αλλα για να δειξης οτι ξερεις μονο εσυ και κανενας αλλος αυτος ειναι ο ορος του κομπλεξικου και αλλον που δεν μπωρο να αναφερω εδω



Έτσι! Άλλωστε το σχέδιο που έβαλες δεν έχει λάθη έτσι δεν είναι; Τον πυκνωτή που λέω λοιπόν *ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟΝ ΕΒΑΛΕΣ στην πλακέτα;* Τον ξέχασες ή κατάλαβες ότι είναι λάθος; Αν τον ξέχασες, τότε άλλο κύκλωμα δείχνεις και άλλο έφτιαξες, οπότε πώς λες ότι το κύκλωμα που δείχνεις δεν έχει λάθη, αφού *δεν το έφτιαξες ποτέ;* Αν δεν τον έβαλες επειδή είναι λάθος τότε είσαι κομπλεξικός γιατί βρίσκεις λάθη σε κυκλώματα άλλων.





> τη μιλαω με εσενα τη με τον ανιψακι μου που ειναι 10 χρονων το ιδιο μυαλο εχετε αρα οτι και να πεις ''ναι εχεις δικιο'' δεν θα σου πω οχι. φιλλικα παντα



Το ανιψάκι είναι 10 χρονών. Ο μπόμπιρας θείος πόσων είναι, 4;  :Lol:  Καλά για την ορθογραφία δεν θα σε κατηγορήσω. Όταν με το καλό μεγαλώσεις και πας δημοτικό, θα μάθεις.

----------

manolena (27-05-16)

----------


## Bobiras

> Πού είναι το λινκ; Ξέχασες να το βάλεις, ή δεν ξέρεις πώς γίνεται; Και γιατί "όχι εδώ αλλά σε άλλο ποστ"; Δηλαδή αυτήν εδώ την έβγαλα λάθος ενώ είναι, *τί;*
> 
> Έτσι! Άλλωστε το σχέδιο που έβαλες δεν έχει λάθη έτσι δεν είναι; Τον πυκνωτή που λέω λοιπόν *ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟΝ ΕΒΑΛΕΣ στην πλακέτα;* Τον ξέχασες ή κατάλαβες ότι είναι λάθος; Αν τον ξέχασες, τότε άλλο κύκλωμα δείχνεις και άλλο έφτιαξες, οπότε πώς λες ότι το κύκλωμα που δείχνεις δεν έχει λάθη, αφού *δεν το έφτιαξες ποτέ;* Αν δεν τον έβαλες επειδή είναι λάθος τότε είσαι κομπλεξικός γιατί βρίσκεις λάθη σε κυκλώματα άλλων.
> 
> 
> Το ανιψάκι είναι 10 χρονών. Ο μπόμπιρας θείος πόσων είναι, 4;  Καλά για την ορθογραφία δεν θα σε κατηγορήσω. Όταν με το καλό μεγαλώσεις και πας δημοτικό, θα μάθεις.



συνεχιζεις και καταστρεφεις του ανθροπου το ποστ.... 
να βαλω link γιατη? αφου εισαι ασχετος τσαμπα θα το βαλω, εδω και τωρα εκτος τον πυκνωτη το εβγαλες παλι λαθος εγραψα σε προηγουμενο ποστ οτι λογο κεκτημενη ταχητυτας δεν εγραψα για τον πυκωτη που ειναι λαθος αλλα εσυ περα βρεχει. κομπλεξικος  ειμαι επιδει δεν εβαλα εναν πυκνωτη?? σοβαρα το λες? εσυ που κραζεις με υφος τη εισαι? εγω ορθογραφια μπωρει να εκανα λαθος αλλα αυτο διορθωνετε ενω εσυ που το παιζεις ''φωτεινος παντογνωστης'' αυτο δεν αλαζει κριμα για εσενα πραγματικα σε λυπαμε.

----------


## FILMAN

> και τωρα εκτος τον πυκνωτη το εβγαλες παλι λαθος εγραψα σε προηγουμενο ποστ οτι λογο κεκτημενη ταχητυτας δεν εγραψα για τον πυκωτη που ειναι λαθος αλλα εσυ περα βρεχει. κομπλεξικος  ειμαι επιδει δεν εβαλα εναν πυκνωτη?? σοβαρα το λες?



Όχι. Κομπλεξικός είσαι επειδή λες εμένα άσχετο, γκαβό, επιθετικό και κομπλεξικό επειδή είπα ότι ο πυκνωτής στο κύκλωμα που έβαλες είναι λάθος, ενώ ταυτόχρονα λες και εσύ ότι ο ίδιος πυκνωτής είναι λάθος... Μην το αφήσεις έτσι, να το κοιτάξεις!

Α, και περιμένω το λινκ! Όχι για να το δω εγώ (αφού δεν αλλάζω κιόλας), αλλά για να το δούνε οι υπόλοιποι!

----------

G.G. (30-05-16)

----------


## lepouras

καταρχην να παρακαλέσω να ηρεμήσουν τα πνεύματα.
κατά δεύτερον. να ρωτήσω κάτι και εγώ ο άσχετος?
το 7 του 555 είναι του output? γιατί ήξερα για το 3. 
οπότε ακόμα και να το φτιάξει ο άνθρωπος το σχέδιο με δίοδο και χωρίς πυκνωτή και σωστά το κύκλωμα στο ποτενσιόμετρο και ότι άλλο  λείπει θα δουλέψει με το μοσφετ να συνδέετε στο 7   ????
Νίκο εσύ που το έφτιαξες (έστω και χωρίς πυκνωτή κλπ κλπ) σου δουλεύει έτσι?

----------


## gazp

Update λοιπον....Tου το πηγα σημερα και φυσικα δε δουλευε. Θα το παω την επομενη βδομαδα,  οχι το ιδιο κυκλωμα βεβαια. Θα ενημερωσω και σιγουρα θα ζητησω βοηθεια οπου κολλησω  :Smile:  .

----------


## SProg

Εαν σε σειρα με το πυκνωτη βαλεις και μια αντισταση..τοτε μονο βγαζει νοημα σαν RC snubber.

----------


## FILMAN

Σάββα, σε κανένα snubber ο πυκνωτής δεν είναι 470μF. Γιάννη και το πιν 7 είναι έξοδος, εν φάσει με το πιν 3, μόνο που είναι ανοιχτού συλλέκτη.

----------


## SProg

Για την τοπολογια μιλαω Φιλιππε

----------

FILMAN (27-05-16)

----------


## Spark

> Μα έλεγα κι εγώ, ποιος ηλίθιος μπορεί να "σχεδιάζει" αυτές τις βλακείες! Να που δεν μπόρεσες να κρυφτείς λοιπόν! Το tetris το έκοψα από ανήλικος ακόμα, μετά το γύρισα στη σχεδίαση κυκλωμάτων! Εσύ βέβαια καλύτερα να επιδοθείς στην ακριβώς αντίθετη αλλαγή, και λόγω νοητικής υστέρησης, αλλά και μια και είσαι *μπόμπιρας* ακόμα!
> 
> Ναι με τα μάτια έχω ένα πρόβλημα... Δεν βλέπω ούτε τη μύτη μου σε αντίθεση με σένα τον ανοιχτομάτη! Διότι αυτό που έχω κυκλώσει με κόκκινο εδώ:
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64941
> όχι, *δεν είναι ένας άχρηστος πυκνωτής 470μF που τον βραχυκυκλώνει το MOSFET όταν γίνεται αγώγιμο!*
> 
> Α, και κάτι άλλο, ξέχασες να βάλεις μια αντίσταση σε σειρά με το πιν 3 του 555 για την περίπτωση που το ποτενσιόμετρο φτάσει στα άκρα, αλλά δεν πειράζει, άλλωστε τώρα θα αλλάξεις είπαμε ασχολία.
> 
> Φιλάκια. Αν χρειαστείς βοήθεια για να έρθεις σε επαφή με κάποιον διαχειριστή για τα δέοντα, πες μου να σε βοηθήσω.



θελω να μαθω σε τι χρειάζεται ο πυκνωτης 470μF, παρακαλω ηρεμία, θετικη ενέργεια...

----------


## FILMAN

> θελω να μαθω σε τι χρειάζεται ο πυκνωτης 470μF, παρακαλω ηρεμία, θετικη ενέργεια...



Μα φυσικά πουθενά, εκτός από το να δημιουργήσει προβλήματα στο MOSFET!

----------


## FILMAN

> Για την τοπολογια μιλαω Φιλιππε



Ακόμα κι έτσι, το snubber είθισται να μπαίνει παράλληλα με το πηνίο και όχι παράλληλα στον ημιαγωγό.

----------


## SProg

Χμ..

http://www.aosmd.com/res/application..._Reduction.pdf

----------


## GR_KYROS

Αυτά είναι από το 50-555 CIRCUITS και πιστεύω ότι είναι σωστά

555.png

----------


## FILMAN

> Χμ..
> 
> http://www.aosmd.com/res/application..._Reduction.pdf



Είπα είθισται, δεν είπα ότι αυτό συμβαίνει πάντα!  :Smile: 





> Αυτά είναι από το 50-555 CIRCUITS και πιστεύω ότι είναι σωστά
> 
> 555.png



Το δεύτερο είναι καλύτερο από το πρώτο. Όμως η δίοδος στο μοτέρ πρέπει να γίνει καλύτερα 1Ν5819 αντί για UF4004 και φυσικά σε καμία περίπτωση να μην είναι 1Ν4004. Όποια και να είναι η δίοδος από τις παραπάνω, το μοτέρ που θα μπει δεν πρέπει να τραβάει πάνω από 1Α, και όχι βέβαια να φτάσει τα 30Α που λέει!

Επίσης τα ποσοστά που λέει δεν μπορεί να είναι σωστά, τουλάχιστον το μέγιστο δεν πρέπει να είναι μόνο 95% αλλά πολύ παραπάνω.

----------


## tsimpidas

> Χμ..
> 
> http://www.aosmd.com/res/application..._Reduction.pdf





ιεροσυλία σαβα μου, ιεροσυλία !!!!!! 

----------------------------------------------------------

οσο για τα σχεδια... όλα ''πονάνε'' για κανονική χρήση, για σχολική εργασία τα στανταρακια που ανέβασε ο KYROS καλά είναι.

----------


## Dbnn

> Tωρα φταιω εγω να του το φερω στο κεφαλι? Επιμενει οτι οπως εχει δωσει το κυκλωμα δουλευει, ασχετα αν δεν δουλεψε σε κανεναν μας (ολοι εχουμε το θεμα με τον ελεγχο στροφων). Και το θελει και για σημερα!
> 
> Δεν αλλαζω τιποτε, θα του το παω οπως ειναι, αυτο ζητησε αυτο εκανα. Αν επιμεινει θα φτιαξω το κυκλωμα που μου εδωσες spark και θα του το δωσω λεγοντας του οτι ειναι για τα πανηγυρια το κυκλωμα του.
> 
> @Filman το ειδα οτι το 5V μοτερακι ειχε πολικοτητα και το συνδεσα οπως επρεπε. Ενα απλο φουρφουρι ηταν. Mπορει καποιος να μου πει πως θα συνδεθει το potentiometer? Ευχαριστω



Χωρις να διαβασω 4 σελιδες σταθηκα εδω να αναφερω πως επιτηδες σας εδωσε το λαθος κυκλωμα μπας και το αντιληφθειτε και φτιαξετε ενα σωστο δικο σας. Αλλα βουρ στον πατσα ολοι οι μαθητες.

----------


## nikjohn

> Χωρις να διαβασω 4 σελιδες σταθηκα εδω να αναφερω πως  επιτηδες σας εδωσε το λαθος κυκλωμα μπας και το αντιληφθειτε και  φτιαξετε ενα σωστο δικο σας. Αλλα βουρ στον πατσα ολοι οι  μαθητες.



Θα ήταν μια ενδιαφέρουσα προσέγγιση, αν δεν έιχα βρεθεί και εγώ σε  παρόμοια φάση παλιότερα. Μας είχαν δώσει ένα κύκλωμα για κατασκευή το  οποίο αποδείχθηκε λάθος. Ο δε καθηγητής δεν γνώριζε ότι το κύκλωμα είναι  λάθος εξ αρχής και ενώ επέμενε ότι είναι σωστό, επιβράβευσε τους  φοιτητές εκείνους οι οποίοι "προσπάθησαν" κατασκευάζοντας το λάθος, ενώ  κατέκρινε εκείνους (μεταξύ τους και εγώ), οι οποίοι προσπάθησαν να βρούν  τι δεν πάει καλά, και "αλλοίωσαν" όπως χαρακτηρηστικά είπε την  κατασκευή, "αφαιρώντας τμήματα από την προστασία του κυκλώματος", ενώ  δεν ήταν έτσι, απλά προστέθηκαν δύο συνδέσεις οι οποίες έλειπαν από το  σχέδιο, και αφορούσαν το μεσαίο πιν από δύο ποτενσιόμετρα, τα οποία  προορίζονταν να ρυθμίζουν μια τάση. 

Δεν θα αναφερθώ καν στην περίπτωση που κάποιος πήγαινε με δικό του κύκλωμα, είχε φύγει σούμπιτος ως "εκτός θέματος".

Δυστυχώς  τα "πανεπιστήμιά" μας έχουν μείνει ΠΑΡΑ πολύ πίσω σε όλα τα επίπεδα,  και η ποιότητα της εκπαίδευσης πλέον βρίσκεται στα τάρταρα. 

Μαθηματικός,  χρησιμοποιεί έτοιμες λυμένες ασκήσεις, τις οποίες ΔΕΝ λύνει με άλλα  νούμερα έτσι για το γαμώτο, όσο και αν επέμειναν οι φοιτητές. Στις  εξετάσεις δίνει ασκήσεις τις οποίες λύνει ο ίδιος με τη χρήση  προγραμμάτων στον υπολογιστή ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ πόσο χρόνο χρειάζεται  πραγματικά ένας μέσος φοιτητής για να τις λύσει. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι να  μην προλαβαίνει ποτέ κανείς ούτε οι διαβασμένοι να ασχοληθούν με όλα τα  θέματα. 

Άλλος, χρησιμοποιεί για να διδάσκει σημειώσεις και  διαφάνειες από καθηγητή άλλης σχολής. Προφανώς το ερευνητικό του έργο  δεν του επιτρέπει να φτιάξει δικές του...

Ο Ηλεκτρονικός δίνει  λάθος κυκλώματα, ετοιματζίδικα μέσω ίντερνετ, τις τελευταίες χρονιές  παραδέχτηκε μόνος του ότι δεν ξέρει εάν δουλεύουν όλα (!!!), και θα  βαθμολογεί τη προσπάθεια, άσχετα με το εάν η κατασκευή δούλεψε ή όχι.  Φυσικά δεν δέχεται υποδείξεις και διορθώσεις...

Και οι μαθητές βουρ στο πατσά, γιατί ο πατσάς δίνει πτυχίο, ενώ ο "αντίλογος" δημιουργεί προβλήματα. Ακόμα θυμάμαι έναν καθηγητή που με έκοβε από το πρώτο εξάμηνο και έχασα όλα τα μαθήματα αλυσίδας μέχρι το τελευταίο έτος, γιατί τόλμησα να μιλήσω για λυχνίες την εποχή των τρανζίστορ... 

Live your Myth in Greek University... 

ΥΓ:  Αν κάποιος θεωρεί ότι γράφω ανακρίβειες μπορεί να πάει μια βόλτα από  οποιοδήποτε εκπαιδευτικό ίδρυμα για να δεί τι γίνεται... H εμπειρία μου είναι φρέσκια μόλις ενός έτους, εν μέσω κρίσης, δεν νομίζω να άλλαξαν και πολλά.

----------


## FILMAN

> Θα ήταν μια ενδιαφέρουσα προσέγγιση, αν δεν έιχα βρεθεί και εγώ σε  παρόμοια φάση παλιότερα. Μας είχαν δώσει ένα κύκλωμα για κατασκευή το  οποίο αποδείχθηκε λάθος. Ο δε καθηγητής δεν γνώριζε ότι το κύκλωμα είναι  λάθος εξ αρχής και ενώ επέμενε ότι είναι σωστό, επιβράβευσε τους  φοιτητές εκείνους οι οποίοι "προσπάθησαν" κατασκευάζοντας το λάθος, ενώ  κατέκρινε εκείνους (μεταξύ τους και εγώ), οι οποίοι προσπάθησαν να βρούν  τι δεν πάει καλά, και "αλλοίωσαν" όπως χαρακτηρηστικά είπε την  κατασκευή, "αφαιρώντας τμήματα από την προστασία του κυκλώματος", ενώ  δεν ήταν έτσι, απλά προστέθηκαν δύο συνδέσεις οι οποίες έλειπαν από το  σχέδιο, και αφορούσαν το μεσαίο πιν από δύο ποτενσιόμετρα, τα οποία  προορίζονταν να ρυθμίζουν μια τάση. 
> 
> Δεν θα αναφερθώ καν στην περίπτωση που κάποιος πήγαινε με δικό του κύκλωμα, είχε φύγει σούμπιτος ως "εκτός θέματος".
> 
> Δυστυχώς  τα "πανεπιστήμιά" μας έχουν μείνει ΠΑΡΑ πολύ πίσω σε όλα τα επίπεδα,  και η ποιότητα της εκπαίδευσης πλέον βρίσκεται στα τάρταρα. 
> 
> Μαθηματικός,  χρησιμοποιεί έτοιμες λυμένες ασκήσεις, τις οποίες ΔΕΝ λύνει με άλλα  νούμερα έτσι για το γαμώτο, όσο και αν επέμειναν οι φοιτητές. Στις  εξετάσεις δίνει ασκήσεις τις οποίες λύνει ο ίδιος με τη χρήση  προγραμμάτων στον υπολογιστή ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ πόσο χρόνο χρειάζεται  πραγματικά ένας μέσος φοιτητής για να τις λύσει. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι να  μην προλαβαίνει ποτέ κανείς ούτε οι διαβασμένοι να ασχοληθούν με όλα τα  θέματα. 
> 
> Άλλος, χρησιμοποιεί για να διδάσκει σημειώσεις και  διαφάνειες από καθηγητή άλλης σχολής. Προφανώς το ερευνητικό του έργο  δεν του επιτρέπει να φτιάξει δικές του...
> ...



Για κάποιον περίεργο λόγο σε πιστεύω απόλυτα!

----------


## FH16

> Θα ήταν μια ενδιαφέρουσα προσέγγιση, αν δεν έιχα βρεθεί και εγώ σε  παρόμοια φάση παλιότερα. Μας είχαν δώσει ένα κύκλωμα για κατασκευή το  οποίο αποδείχθηκε λάθος. Ο δε καθηγητής δεν γνώριζε ότι το κύκλωμα είναι  λάθος εξ αρχής και ενώ επέμενε ότι είναι σωστό, επιβράβευσε τους  φοιτητές εκείνους οι οποίοι "προσπάθησαν" κατασκευάζοντας το λάθος, ενώ  κατέκρινε εκείνους (μεταξύ τους και εγώ), οι οποίοι προσπάθησαν να βρούν  τι δεν πάει καλά, και "αλλοίωσαν" όπως χαρακτηρηστικά είπε την  κατασκευή, "αφαιρώντας τμήματα από την προστασία του κυκλώματος", ενώ  δεν ήταν έτσι, απλά προστέθηκαν δύο συνδέσεις οι οποίες έλειπαν από το  σχέδιο, και αφορούσαν το μεσαίο πιν από δύο ποτενσιόμετρα, τα οποία  προορίζονταν να ρυθμίζουν μια τάση. 
> 
> Δεν θα αναφερθώ καν στην περίπτωση που κάποιος πήγαινε με δικό του κύκλωμα, είχε φύγει σούμπιτος ως "εκτός θέματος".
> 
> Δυστυχώς  τα "πανεπιστήμιά" μας έχουν μείνει ΠΑΡΑ πολύ πίσω σε όλα τα επίπεδα,  και η ποιότητα της εκπαίδευσης πλέον βρίσκεται στα τάρταρα. 
> 
> Μαθηματικός,  χρησιμοποιεί έτοιμες λυμένες ασκήσεις, τις οποίες ΔΕΝ λύνει με άλλα  νούμερα έτσι για το γαμώτο, όσο και αν επέμειναν οι φοιτητές. Στις  εξετάσεις δίνει ασκήσεις τις οποίες λύνει ο ίδιος με τη χρήση  προγραμμάτων στον υπολογιστή ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ πόσο χρόνο χρειάζεται  πραγματικά ένας μέσος φοιτητής για να τις λύσει. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι να  μην προλαβαίνει ποτέ κανείς ούτε οι διαβασμένοι να ασχοληθούν με όλα τα  θέματα. 
> 
> Άλλος, χρησιμοποιεί για να διδάσκει σημειώσεις και  διαφάνειες από καθηγητή άλλης σχολής. Προφανώς το ερευνητικό του έργο  δεν του επιτρέπει να φτιάξει δικές του...
> ...



Στο λύκειο μας είχε πει ένας καθηγητής "Το 20 για τον Θεό, το 19 για εμένα και από εκεί και κάτω όλοι οι άλλοι" άντε πες του ότι σε κάτι είναι λάθος (π.χ. το σχηματικό)!

----------


## Dbnn

> Θα ήταν μια ενδιαφέρουσα προσέγγιση, αν δεν έιχα βρεθεί και εγώ σε  παρόμοια φάση παλιότερα. Μας είχαν δώσει ένα κύκλωμα για κατασκευή το  οποίο αποδείχθηκε λάθος. Ο δε καθηγητής δεν γνώριζε ότι το κύκλωμα είναι  λάθος εξ αρχής και ενώ επέμενε ότι είναι σωστό, επιβράβευσε τους  φοιτητές εκείνους οι οποίοι "προσπάθησαν" κατασκευάζοντας το λάθος, ενώ  κατέκρινε εκείνους (μεταξύ τους και εγώ), οι οποίοι προσπάθησαν να βρούν  τι δεν πάει καλά, και "αλλοίωσαν" όπως χαρακτηρηστικά είπε την  κατασκευή, "αφαιρώντας τμήματα από την προστασία του κυκλώματος", ενώ  δεν ήταν έτσι, απλά προστέθηκαν δύο συνδέσεις οι οποίες έλειπαν από το  σχέδιο, και αφορούσαν το μεσαίο πιν από δύο ποτενσιόμετρα, τα οποία  προορίζονταν να ρυθμίζουν μια τάση. 
> 
> Δεν θα αναφερθώ καν στην περίπτωση που κάποιος πήγαινε με δικό του κύκλωμα, είχε φύγει σούμπιτος ως "εκτός θέματος".
> 
> Δυστυχώς  τα "πανεπιστήμιά" μας έχουν μείνει ΠΑΡΑ πολύ πίσω σε όλα τα επίπεδα,  και η ποιότητα της εκπαίδευσης πλέον βρίσκεται στα τάρταρα. 
> 
> Μαθηματικός,  χρησιμοποιεί έτοιμες λυμένες ασκήσεις, τις οποίες ΔΕΝ λύνει με άλλα  νούμερα έτσι για το γαμώτο, όσο και αν επέμειναν οι φοιτητές. Στις  εξετάσεις δίνει ασκήσεις τις οποίες λύνει ο ίδιος με τη χρήση  προγραμμάτων στον υπολογιστή ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ πόσο χρόνο χρειάζεται  πραγματικά ένας μέσος φοιτητής για να τις λύσει. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι να  μην προλαβαίνει ποτέ κανείς ούτε οι διαβασμένοι να ασχοληθούν με όλα τα  θέματα. 
> 
> Άλλος, χρησιμοποιεί για να διδάσκει σημειώσεις και  διαφάνειες από καθηγητή άλλης σχολής. Προφανώς το ερευνητικό του έργο  δεν του επιτρέπει να φτιάξει δικές του...
> ...



Δεν σπουδασα ηλεκτρονικος. Αυτοδιδαχτος ειμαι. Σπουδασα hardwarας υπολογιστων. Αλλα σε νιωθω μιας και οταν πηγαινα σε ΤΕΕ  παλιοτερα τα ιδια μας κανανε αλλα τουλαχιστον τοτε εαν τους αναφεραμε καποιο λαθος το αναλυαμε ολοι μαζι και φτιαχναμε κατι εξ αρχης σαν ομαδα. Πιστευα πως ηταν ακομα ετσι, αλλα λαθος εκανα. Συγνωμη φιλε μου.

----------


## betacord85

δεν θελω να χαλασω το θεμα του φιλου...γενικα 2 πραγματα περι σχολων...και τοτε αλλα και τωρα ο καθηγητης σου μαθαινει τα βασικα...παραδειγμα προσωπικο...στην σχολη ειχαμε μαθημα για την επισκευη video(παιζανε πολλα λεφτα τοτε)και ελεγε τις διαφορες μπορδες του ο καθηγητης...και σαν πειραματοζωο ειχαμε ενα toshiba vhs(απο τα χειροτερα τη αγορας)οταν εκανε ερωτησεις τον ταπωνα με βλαβες και με θεεωρια που ουτε που ειχε ξανακουσει!πως?απο τους τεχνικους που με μαθαινανε στον παγκο εξω στα εργαστηρια!με λιγα λογια?ουτε η σχολη ουτε το πτυχιο ουτε κανενας καθηγητης δεν θα σε μαθει βλαβες αλλα και πως να σκεφτεσαι σαν τεχνικος ωστε να κατασκευαζεις και να επισκευαζεις...και κατι τελευταιο..δημητρη εισαι παρολο που δεν εχει πτυχιο εχεις τεραστια εμπηρεια πανω στο θεμα car audio...παρτο ομως το γ@μημενο το πτυχιο...πηγαινε εστω σε βραδυνο...

----------


## SProg

Καθε σχολη σου δινει ενα ερεθισμα.Απο τις ιδιες σχολες βγαινουν αστερια και "ενα 5 να περασω".Ειναι λογικο.


Εχετε δει ποτε βιογραφικα καθηγητων;Περα απο σπουδες και τιτλους,οι περισσοτεροι ηταν σε μεγαλες εταιριες και με αρκετα χρονια προυπηρεσια στον ιδιωτικο τομεα.


Μην μπερδευετε τα πραγματα.Ο καθηγητης καλως ή κακως πρεπει να κανει πραγματα για ολους..οχι για το 5%.Αυτοι που κανουν για το 5%,ειναι οι 'μαλακες' για τους αλλους 95%.


Δε νομιζω ο καθηγητης να μην ξερει να διδαξει πραγματα που κανει 30 φορες το χρονο και ειναι ρουτινα.Το εαν βαριεται ή το εαν εχει βαρεθει τη τεμπελια των αλλων..δεν το ξερω.Συνηθως ολοι ξεκινανε με μερακι αλλα στο τελος δεν ασχολουνται.Μηπως δεν φταινει μονο αυτοι;


Ξεχαστε αυτα που ξερατε παλια για τους καθηγητες.Αλιμονο οι τωρινοι που ο χειροτερος εχει διδακτορικο..να μην μπορει να σου κανει κυκλωμα.

Αυτο.

----------

vasilllis (07-06-16)

----------


## Fire Doger

Εγώ απορώ πως αντέχουν και δεν μας έχουν σιχτιρίσει όλους...
Θα σας πέσουν τα μαλλιά αν αρχίσω να λέω τις ιστορίες που βλέπω κάθε μέρα :Lol: 

Το καλύτερο που άκουσα τελευταία και δάκρυσα:

Ερώτηση συμφοιτητή: τις πλακέτες τις σχεδιάζουμε με μολύβι?
Εγώ: ( :Huh: ) Όχι, υπάρχουν ειδικά προγράμματα με τα οποία κάνεις την σχεδίαση του σχηματικού και μετά τα τοποθετείς στην πλακέτα, τα βλέπεις σε 3D κλπ και μετά είναι έτοιμα για εκτύπωση ή παραγγελία. (εξηγώ εξηγώ φωτοευαίσθητα-toner χημεία κλπ) και πάω να δείξω την διαδικασία στην πράξη.
Επόμενη ερώτηση συμφοιτητή: Τώρα σκαλίζουμε με καλέμι και σφυρί την πλακέτα?

Στους επόμενους έστελνα βιντεάκια στο youtube...

----------

vasilllis (07-06-16)

----------


## FILMAN

> Δε νομιζω ο καθηγητης να μην ξερει να διδαξει πραγματα που κανει 30 φορες το χρονο και ειναι ρουτινα.Το εαν βαριεται ή το εαν εχει βαρεθει τη τεμπελια των αλλων..δεν το ξερω.Συνηθως ολοι ξεκινανε με μερακι αλλα στο τελος δεν ασχολουνται.Μηπως δεν φταινει μονο αυτοι;
> 
> 
> Ξεχαστε αυτα που ξερατε παλια για τους καθηγητες.Αλιμονο οι τωρινοι που ο χειροτερος εχει διδακτορικο..να μην μπορει να σου κανει κυκλωμα.
> 
> Αυτο.



Και όμως είμαι σχεδόν 100% σίγουρος ότι *το ίδιο ακριβώς* σχηματικό έχει ξαναπαρουσιαστεί εδώ. Άρα αυτός ο "καθηγητής" όχι μόνο δεν ξέρει να σχεδιάσει ένα τόσο τραγικά απλό κύκλωμα, *ούτε να το αντιγράψει δεν ξέρει.* Και αφού ξέρει ότι είναι ο πλέον άσχετος, θεωρεί τους υπόλοιπους ένα-κλικ-παραπάνω-άσχετους (όπως είναι αυτός που σχεδίασε το κύκλωμα) ως ειδήμονες, οπότε αφού είναι ειδήμονες άρα δεν κάνουν και λάθη. *Οπότε αφού αυτός είναι άσχετος, το κύκλωμα είναι και σωστό.* Διότι όταν ένας άσχετος σχεδιάζει ένα κύκλωμα, ενώ ένας ακόμα πιο άσχετος το βρίσκει, το κύκλωμα για αυτόν τον τελευταίο είναι τέλειο, και το γεγονός ότι τις κατά τα άλλα ηλιθιότητες του κυκλώματος δεν μπορεί ούτε να τις καταλάβει ούτε να τις εξηγήσει, είναι επειδή αυτός που το σχεδίασε κάτι θα ήξερε.

----------


## alexakoss

Καλησπέρα παιδιά είμαι και εγω καινούργιος στο φορουμ, αυτο το κύκλωμα του pwm στα πόσα hz είναι?

----------


## FILMAN

Αν στην αντίστοιχη σχέση που υπάρχει στο datasheet του 555 βάλεις R1 = 1kΩ, R2 = 2.5kΩ και C = 1nF τί συχνότητα βγαίνει;

----------


## xristos2

καλησπερα, εγω εχω αντιγραψει παπαγαλιστι αυτο το ωραιο κυκλωμα που δινει την δυνατοτητα αντιστροφης της κινησης ενος μοτερ.
θα το χρησημοποιησω σε ενα τηλεκατευθυνομενο καραβακι......


απο το 3.15 και μετα

το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι τα ρελε που εχω ειναι 12 βολτ και τα μοτερακια που θα κινω 6 βολτ
εαν βαζω απο ενα ποντεσιομετρο σε καθε μοτερακι θα εχω θεμα; εαν οχι τι ποντεσιομετρο; ποσα κ να βαλω;
τα μοτερακια ειναι περιπου.....
Voltage (Range):4 - 6Volt
Current (Stall): 650mA

ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων! :Smile:

----------


## xristos2

:Rolleyes: καμμια απαντηση;

----------


## SProg

Εάν κατάλαβα καλά έχεις 12V τροφοδοσία-ρελέ και εάν είχες και 12V κινητήρα δεν θα είχες θέμα, σωστά;

 Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι ο κινητήρας είναι για μικρότερη τάση;

Θα πρέπει να μειώσεις την τάση που *βλέπει* ο κινητήρας. Επειδή κινείται και δεξιόστροφα και αριστερόστροφα είναι λίγο πιο σύνθετο.

Θα μπορούσε να γίνει με 2 Zener.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> καμμια απαντηση;



Θα χρειαστείς να βάλεις ένα regulator στα 6V  που θα τροφοδοτεί το μοτέρ ..... 
Το υπόλοιπο του κυκλώματος σε τι τάση δουλεύει ;;;;

----------


## xristos2

> Εάν κατάλαβα καλά έχεις 12V τροφοδοσία-ρελέ και εάν είχες και 12V κινητήρα δεν θα είχες θέμα, σωστά;
> 
>  Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι ο κινητήρας είναι για μικρότερη τάση;
> 
> Θα πρέπει να μειώσεις την τάση που *βλέπει* ο κινητήρας. Επειδή κινείται και δεξιόστροφα και αριστερόστροφα είναι λίγο πιο σύνθετο.
> 
> Θα μπορούσε να γίνει με 2 Zener.



 :Smile: ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον, θα το κοιταξω για τις ζενερ προσωρινα δοκιμασα με αντιστασεις 1βατ 100ohm με καλα αποτελεσματα οπως και με 120ohm
βεβαια ζεσταινονται  δεν μπορω να εκτιμησω αν ειναι πολυ η λιγο αλλα ετσι και αλλιως θα ειναι υπο ταση το πολυ ας πουμε 10-20 δευτερολεπτα.
μαλλον καταλαβαινω τα μειονεκτηματα αυτης της λυσεως, υπαρχει και σχετικο θεμα του φορουμ εδω.
https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=84240

----------


## xristos2

> Θα χρειαστείς να βάλεις ένα regulator στα 6V  που θα τροφοδοτεί το μοτέρ ..... 
> Το υπόλοιπο του κυκλώματος σε τι τάση δουλεύει ;;;;



 :Smile: ευχαριστω πολυ,  πρεπει να ειναι και αυτο μια  λυση το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν ξερω που ακριβως να βαλω το regulator........
ολη η πλακετα με τα ρελε περνει ρευμα απο μια μπαταρια 12 βολτ. το θεμα ειναι οτι το   regulator εχει πολικοτητα ετσι το μοτερ λειτουργει μονο προς μια κατευθυνση.
οταν αλλαξει η πολικοτητα με τα ρελε, το μοτερ δεν λειτουργει ασε που υποπτευομαι οτι αν το κρατησω πολυ υπο ταση θα καψω το regulator.
επιπλεον τα regulator LM317 κανουν περιπου 1.20 εκαστο.
το κυκλωμα ειναι αυτο  αλλα το δικο μου λειτουργει στα 12 βολτ

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5h...xZRjlybFE/view
βεβαια εγω συνδεσα το LM317 στο πορτοκαλι και ροζ καλωδιο του μοτερ...... :Confused1:

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Δηλαδή τα ρελεδάκια γράφουν πάνω τους SRD-12VDC-SL-C ή κάτι τέτοιο με το 12 εκεί ανάμεσα ;;;; 
Έχεις δίκιο, βάζοντας ένα reg μετά τα ρελέ δεν παίρνεις την αντίστροφη πολικότητα ..... 
Το θέμα είναι όπως το έχεις μάλλον "πιάσει" .... τα ρελεδάκια να παίρνουν 12 αλλά το μοτερ να παίρνει 5-6 ........, αυτό θέλει διακοπή του κυκλώματος και παρεμβολή του Reg, αν φυσικά βολευει η πλακέτα και τα ρελέ να παίρνουν 12 αλλά αυτό που ανοιγοκλείνουν να είναι 5-6 και να φθάνει στο μοτερ με οποιαδήποτε πολικότητα. εκει ανάμεσα να μπει το Reg ή το LM317 (LM338 το βλέπω .... )  ..... πιο πιθανό είναι να βρείς σχεδόν τζάμπα ένα ίδιο στα 5-6 Βολτ στην Κίνα ή να φτιάξεις ένα αντίστοιχο εδώ, μόνος σου, με λίγη δουλίτσα και απόκτηση γνώσης και εμπειρίας !!!! Η αλλαγή πολικότητας γίνεται με συνδεσμολογία "H-Bridge" που στις εξόδους του έχει είτε 2 ρελέ, είτε 4 Mosfet ανάλογα τις αναγκες ..... στο κύκλωμα σου αυτό υπάρχει ήδη. Θα ήθελες να εχει χωριστή τάση λειτουργίας από την τάση που ελέγχουν τα ρελέ ....

----------


## SProg

Γιατι να μπλέξεις και να επεμβεις σε ενα PCB ενώ μπορείς να το κάνεις *εξωτερικά* με παθητικά υλικά; Δεν καταλαβαίνω.

----------


## xristos2

μαστρο τζεπετο και SProg ευχαριστω και εσας για ττις απαντησεις, οι γνωσεις μου δεν επαρκουν για πολλα πολλα.....
ομως το σαββατο θα παω με τα ρελε απο το καταστημα που τα αγορασα να δω τι θα μου πουνε και θα σχολιασω και εδω.
στην χειρωτερη περιπτωση θα καταληξω σε μια κατασκευη με αντιστασεις :Huh:

----------


## xristos2

:Smile: γεια σας, τελικα πηγα απο εκει που τα αγορασα, και μου εδωσαν το  LM317 για τοποθετηση στην εισοδο ετσι μειωνει την ταση σε ολα τα ρελε.στην εξοδο  αυτο δεν ενοχλει και πολυ, ποτε δεν θα λειτουργουν ολα μαζι για να ζεσταινεται . το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν μπορω να ελεγχω την ταση ξεχωριστα σε καθε ρελε οπως νομιζα.
εδω μια φωτογραφια....δεν μπορω με τεχνικους ορους να εξηγησω που το εχω τοποθετησει  :Huh: 

εικόνα_Viber_2019-09-21_16-16-21.jpg

----------


## SProg

Σε όποιο μαγαζί ηλεκτρονικών πας θα σου προτείνουν λύσεις, για να αγοράσεις κάτι από αυτούς. Πόσο το πλήρωσες αυτό το πλακετάκι;

Εάν καταλαβαίνω, τροφοδοτείς 12VDC ρελέ με < 5VDC τάση πλέον;

----------


## xristos2

> Σε όποιο μαγαζί ηλεκτρονικών πας θα σου προτείνουν λύσεις, για να αγοράσεις κάτι από αυτούς. Πόσο το πλήρωσες αυτό το πλακετάκι;
> 
> Εάν καταλαβαίνω, τροφοδοτείς 12VDC ρελέ με < 5VDC τάση πλέον;



 τροφοδοτω τα ρελε απο μπαταρια 12 βολτ για να ανοιγοκλεινουν κανονικα και στην εξοδο τα ρελε βγαζουν 6 βολτ η και λιγοτερα για το περιστροφικο σερβο που εχει στην φωτογραφια. το LM317 αγοραστηκε 1.21 ευρα το πλακετακι με τα ρελε 31.   
μια φωτογραφια πιο ευκρινης.
εικόνα_Viber_2019-09-21_18-36-05.jpg

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> τροφοδοτω τα ρελε απο μπαταρια 12 βολτ για να ανοιγοκλεινουν κανονικα και στην εξοδο τα ρελε βγαζουν 6 βολτ η και λιγοτερα για το περιστροφικο σερβο που εχει στην φωτογραφια. το LM317 αγοραστηκε 1.21 ευρα το πλακετακι με τα ρελε 31.   
> μια φωτογραφια πιο ευκρινης.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78989



Την πλακέτα την αγόρασες τώρα ή είναι αυτή που αρχικά είχες ;;;

----------


## xristos2

> Την πλακέτα την αγόρασες τώρα ή είναι αυτή που αρχικά είχες ;;;



το πλακετακι με το LM317 το σαββατο.
πηγα στο μαγαζι με τα ρελε που ειχα αγορασει πριν 1-2 εβδομαδες και μια μπαταρια 12 βολτ να που πουνε που θα κανω την συνδεση

----------

